# hemlock issue



## Evan629 (May 16, 2008)

i have a hemlock that had mites that killed off the main leader. my question is how do i get a new leader to replace it thanks


----------



## kennertree (May 16, 2008)

Post some pics if you can. The tree should fill the void over time.


----------



## Evan629 (May 16, 2008)

i ll try tomorrow, how do you get a pic on, i widened the mulch ring over the winter because we have thick bermuda grass and i gave it some organic fertilizer + compost.
it also seems to have nice buds on it


----------



## kennertree (May 16, 2008)

Check out the support and announcements forum and there is a thread in there on how to post pics. Be careful with fertilizer, it can make a pest problem worse. Its always best to test the soil to find out what the soil is lacking.


----------



## Evan629 (May 18, 2008)

i am trying to put the pics but they all go over the file size limit , what do i do


----------



## S Mc (May 18, 2008)

Evan, on resizing pictures I open mine in Picture Manager (microsoft works), then select Edit, then Web page option, then Compress pics. Save. and you are good to go. (Hopefully, I didn't leave out a step there. But it should walk you through it.)

On the Hemlock question. Often times you can help a conifer "choose" a new leader by picking a suitable lateral and tying it up with a brace. Pictures will be very helpful in determining if this is possible in this case.

If you do not assist the tree, the tree may end up with several codominant tops which could present issues in the future. 

I firmly agree with Kennertree on watching the fertilizer! Be careful there.


Sylvia


----------



## Evan629 (May 18, 2008)

[/IMG][/IMG]
ok these are the pics, finnally got them on, let me know if you want better ones, i also have a soil tester and it said that it was in need of so fertilizer, the fertilizer was meant for evergreen trees


----------



## A. Stanton (May 18, 2008)

Just to let you do, this hemlock diease was blown across Long Island Sound during Hurricane Gloria back in 1985. It's been working north since then. Caused by aphids.


----------



## Evan629 (May 18, 2008)

do you mean the adilgids or a disease


----------



## woodville (May 18, 2008)

Evan it looks more like winter burn than mite issue-hard to tell in the pic. I wouldn't worry to much over the fert aspect- new growth looks great. I would wait a couple of years to see what new leader looks best before pruning.


----------



## Evan629 (May 18, 2008)

thanks thats probally what i will do, does the dry cold air cause the winter burn, any thing to do to prevent it


----------



## woodville (May 19, 2008)

The best prevention is making sure the plant has enough water especially in the fall. It appearers that the Hemlock is no larger than 6' so protecting it in a burlap screen is an option. Winter sun and wind are the main causes of burn and it happens in or area usually in the tail end of winter Jan to Feb.


----------

